# Carter Ember 1 - 2



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

*Ember 1*

I got small hands and this release fits great!!!!! This is by far the best thumb release I have ever used. It has a crisp release with no travel in it at all:darkbeer: My scores have definitely increased because of this release!!!
If you get one I think you would like it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

*Ember1*

I got one the other day and like it alot Top release. The Ember1s hook opens away from the face which i find is a good thing. The Ember 2 doesnt (right handed shooter)


----------



## shaftcaster (Dec 9, 2004)

It fits smaller hands great and is a great release. I liked it even though I have bigger hands. Everyone who has tried one at my shop has liked it but for some it is too small.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hello
A outstanding release.
I use mine as a 2 finger release With a Carter round adjusto trigger


----------

